# New LeBron nickname



## felka

LeBronze James .I love it.:rofl: :rotf: :rofl: :rotf:


----------



## futuristxen

Welcome to August. Did you seriously just come up with this? If so I feel very very sad for your gene pool.

Lebron James new nickname is Pimp Master C, because he makes haters his ***** every night. Now get down on the floor.


----------



## SamTheMan67

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> LeBronze James .I love it.:rofl: :rotf: :rofl: :rotf:


lol someone came up with this about 3 months ago 
you are so OFN its not funny


----------



## The OUTLAW

I wonder why it seems people are trying to give LeBron the blame for the US teams performance in the Olympics when he got the second or third fewest minutes on the team. I really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Pioneer10

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I wonder why it seems people are trying to give LeBron the blame for the US teams performance in the Olympics when he got the second or third fewest minutes on the team. I really doesn't make any sense.


This doesn't make any sense to any person who actually watched the Olympics. James in his limited time looked the second best player the US had behind Duncan. He also looked like their best athlete and definitely their best passer. What was also scary was Lebron looked like one of their better defenders. This is scary because he still not a very good defender. A big reason, obviously not the only one, they lost was James didn't get nearly enough minutes. The biggest problems for the US was no pure shooter: if Ray allen had decided to show up or the idiots at USA basketball maybe invited Michael Redd the US would have done much better. The team in essence was put together very badly. Also by the US looked pretty small out there, having KG or Shaq would have made a big difference as well. Odom was OK at PF but he was overmatched sizewise a lot.

Sorry about the rant, but blaming James for the Olympics loss I think has very little to do with his performance but rather the high expectations on the Cavs "savior" as EHL likes to call him


----------



## Torgo

Considering I am new here, could someone answer me this question?

Don't you have to be at least 13 to post in this forum? I ask this question because only a ten year old would make up a such a asinine,dated nickname for Lebron, especially after he dropped 43 on the World Champs. 


Blaming Lebron for the USA only winning the Bronze is like blaming Al Pacino for Gigli being a total piece of crap. He had little to do with the final result and during the limited time he was featured, he performed better than almost anyone else.


Edit: He posted it before the 43 points, which still doesn't change the fact it was stupid.


----------



## felka

He will stay LeBronze untill next olympic games at 2008, even if he scores 100 points a game.Same with USA team-not Dream team-but Drinking Doping can't Shoot team.


----------



## remy23

If you feel LeBron is "LeBronze," good for you. But such a thread is pointless and a waste of space in these forums.


----------



## Torgo

> He will stay LeBronze untill next olympic games at 2008, even if he scores 100 points a game.Same with USA team-not Dream team-but Drinking Doping can't Shoot team.



So, why aren't you picking on the other members of the Olympic team, then? Something tells me that you're just a Lebron hater.


----------



## Tragedy

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> LeBronze James .I love it.:rofl: :rotf: :rofl: :rotf:


are you not getting attention at home?


----------



## FutureDraftPick

_He will stay LeBronze untill next olympic games at 2008, even if he scores 100 points a game.Same with USA team-not Dream team-but Drinking Doping can't Shoot team._ 

Right, nice thoughtful thinking moron. And thanks for pointing out that they're not the Dream team, because obviously everyone's calling them that.

But anyways, enough with the Olympics. Let's talk about the NBA now..


----------



## Cap

Is this the birth of the first LeBron hater? He's almost Mack Ten-ish.


----------



## The OUTLAW

The "first"? Heck no, there are loads of LeBron haters. But, they have so little amunition to use this year they've been pretty silent. Even John really didn't have much to say once he finally got a chance to see LeBron play. Just wait till he has a bad game though, they'll be back out in full force.


----------



## Cap

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> The "first"? Heck no, there are loads of LeBron haters. But, they have so little amunition to use this year they've been pretty silent. Even John really didn't have much to say once he finally got a chance to see LeBron play. Just wait till he has a bad game though, they'll be back out in full force.


Naw, I think this one is on a whole other troll level. As I said, Mack Ten-ish, and about as creative (LeBronze, is that it?).


----------



## SamTheMan67

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Naw, I think this one is on a whole other troll level. As I said, Mack Ten-ish, and about as creative (LeBronze, is that it?).


actually i think this guy is our long lost banned friend maijauskus


----------



## FutureDraftPick

Yeah, LeBron is doing so good this year I wouldn't be surprised if I saw..

"omg lol lebron onli had 16 ptz 6 boards and 4 assistz LOL"

in a game they win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> actually i think this guy is our long lost banned friend maijauskus


I was wondering if that was macijauskus


----------

